

Db.js - an IndexedDB wrapper - slace
http://aaronpowell.github.com/db.js/

======
oscilloscope
Query can take a filter function.

[https://github.com/aaronpowell/db.js/blob/master/tests/publi...](https://github.com/aaronpowell/db.js/blob/master/tests/public/specs/query.js)

